# Problème de caractères sous Explorer 5



## lorenzo76 (21 Juillet 2003)

J'tais sous l'Os 9.0 et viens de passer sous l'OS 9.2,
nickel sauf pour IE ou l'affichage des polices dconne pas mal.

exemple :

Vid?num?que 
Ê 	Mat?el ou logiciel, de Final Cut Pro ?uickTime en passant par iMovie et Adobe Premiere, d?uvrez le monde de la vid?num?que.

C'est plus que les caractres  accents et spciaux ???
j'ai essayer de modifier les prfrences IE (western Latin, central europe...) ainsi que les polices de caractres par elle-mme...
rien n'y fait ?

d'avance Merci


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (22 Juillet 2003)

Bon eh bien aucun problème : tu ouvres le dossier "encodage textes" dans extensions je crois et là tu ne dois conserver que les fichiers français écrits en français (de mémoire 15). Les autres : en anglais tu les vires.


----------



## lorenzo76 (22 Juillet 2003)

Que dire...

MAGNIFIQUE !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci beaucoup, je serais jamais allé là ?

15 fichiers français je confirme...


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Juillet 2003)

Je précise juste que le dossier "encodage de texte" se situe dans le Dossier Système et pas dans le dossier "Extensions".


----------



## kokua (15 Novembre 2003)

Autre problème qui arrive quelques fois lorsqu'une mac est mal encodée au niveau du texte : solution aller dans le menu affichage d ' IE &gt; jeu de caractères &gt; choisir Occidental ( Latin 1 ) plutôt qu' Occidental ( Mac )

Bien urbain, aloha


----------



## pyxmalion (7 Juin 2004)

Ben avec moi, a ne marche pas ! c'est vrai que c'est dur de lire les pages avec tout ce charabia, les caractres exornes ! Ce que j'ai fait : supprimer dans encodage texte touts les fichiers portant des noms anglais.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Juin 2004)

Ne reste-t-il pas une extension, dans le dossier Extensions donc, nommée Text encoding converter qui fait double usage avec la bonne : Conversion encodages texte ? Si oui la virer et redémarrer, si non ...

 Salutations.


----------



## Robot_apple (20 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'ai le meme probleme et j'ai fais tout se que vous avez dit et j'ai encore le meme probleme (sa ne se limite pas a I.E 5 mais atouts mes autres navigateurs : iCab,Netscape ...)


----------



## Bernard53 (20 Septembre 2004)

Bon, on va répéter la procédure en entier :

 Ouvrez le *Dossier Système* de votre Mac et ouvrez le dossier *Encodages texte*, mettez tous les fichiers se terminant par encoding à la Corbeille. Il ne doit rester dans ce dossier que 15 fichiers avec des noms en français dont voici la liste :

 Complément encodages chinois
 Encodages arabes
 Encodages chinois
 Encodages coréens
 Encodages cyrilliques
 Encodages des symboles
 Encodages Europe centrale
 Encodages grecs
 Encodages hébraïques
 Encodages indiens
 Encodages japonais
 Encodages occidentaux
 Encodages thaï
 Encodages turcs
 Encodages Unicode

 Fermez le dossier *Encodages texte* et ouvrez le dossier *Extensions*. Vérifiez qu'il n'y a pas d'extension dénommée Text encoding converter mais qu'il y a bien celle nommée *Conversion encodage texte*. Fermez tout, redémarrez et videz la Corbeille. 

 Pour Internet Explorer choisissez Occidental (Latin 1) et pas Occidental Mac comme type de polices. Pour les autres navigateurs le nom varie avec chacun et peut être :

 Western,
 ISO-8859-1, (ISO-8859-15 va bien également)
 Europe occidentale,
 etc.

 C'est un de ces jeux de caractères qu'il faut sélectionner, en général ça se règle dans les préférences du navigateur.

 Salutations.


----------



## fabo (17 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir Bernard53
je viens d, acheter un PowerBook G3 d'ocassion et j' avais le même problème de caracteres sur internet et j' ai suivi tes instructions et hop! ça marche.
Merci


----------



## Bernard53 (18 Janvier 2005)

de nada


----------



## Langellier (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai remarqué qu'une page html pouvait mal afficher les caractères accentués avec IE quand le doctype était le suivant :


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="fr">
```

Ce script correspond à la dernière norme w3c xhtml 1.1 (que j'essaie de respecter).
Dans certaines circonstances, notamment quand on intègre du javascript, il est nécessaire de choisir l'encodage UTF-8 qui évite de devoir écrire &eacute; pour é.

Mais voilà Internet Explorer (sur Mac comme sur PC), dans ce cas, affiche mal les caractères accentués.

Pour résoudre ce problème il faut ajouter dans le head :

```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
```
lequel script est redondant avec le doctype, mais apparemment nécessaire pour IE seulement.

D'autres ont-ils constaté ce phénomène ? cela peut expliquer un mauvais affichage, mais hélas l'internaute n'y peut rien (puisque c'est un pb de source html) à part virer Internet Explorer


----------



## djoul (14 Janvier 2006)

salut
oui ca saoule c pts d interrogation partout.
De plus g netscape te j epeux telecharger firefox alors je pense que le mieux serait de virer explorer qu en penses tu?
et comment dois procder?
merci 
djoul


----------



## djoul (14 Janvier 2006)

Ouai c bon g rgl ca , ca a l air da ller mieux avec utf 8
Merci
Julie


----------



## skrollan (2 Avril 2006)

Ah ben enfin débarrassée des points d'interrogation.
Je suis tombée par hasard sur cette partie du forum.
merci bernard 53. enfin une explication claire, en détail, pour
non spécialistes...


----------



## leon21 (8 Octobre 2006)

Génial,  merci Bernard53 pour la marche à suivre pour supprimer les "?" qui s'affichaient sur IE, pffff je commençais à désespérer, d'autant plus que je me sers encore de IE 5.1.7 sur certains sites...
J'ai aussi Icab 3.0.3, Mozilla 1.1, Netscape 7.02, mais aucun n'est la panacée avec mon G3 beige  tournant sous Mac OS 9.2.2.

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un navigateur miracle qui marche impeccable avec le 9.2.2 ??
Netscape 7.02 a l'air le plus au point, mais au bout d'un certain temps, il se met à ramer (la montre se met à s'afficher sans raison apparente, et les secondes de mon horloge se bloquent) et il plante souvent, ou on est obligé de le relancer quand il devient trop lent...

Je dois dire qu'il me reste un petit hic avec IE, je n'arrive pas à modifier dans le menu, le jeu de caractères dans l'affichage, il revient toujours en occidental latin1, ou en occidental windows, et parfois autre chose selon le site visité... et ce qui fait que j'ai encore pas encore tous les bons accents, lol Mystère...


----------

